# I go to the gym after work go home shower and sleep, is this good?



## jesse977 (Feb 29, 2008)

I go to the gym late at night and as soon as I get home I go to bed. I know that its better to go to the gym in the morning but I cant. I always thought that if I workout and sleep right after my muscles will be nice and recovered in the morning. What do you guys think?


----------



## getlean09 (Feb 29, 2008)

i was always told its better to work out in the am to let muscles grow and recover during the day. When I used to work swing shift the only shift I could seem to get a workout on is right after 2nd shift then sleep like you but it didn't seem to recover as fast on days that I can workout in the am. I look at it as get the workouts in whenever you can just give your body time to adjust and recover to the next workout.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Feb 29, 2008)

I would personally agree with that... if you cant work out in the morning, you cant. Simple as that. I personally train super hard sometimes in the gym, so working out in the morning would throw off my entire work day, especially if i had to do any lifting and such. 

 I think as long as your taking a protein shake PWO and are getting 7-9 hours of sleep you should be good. You could also add in some L-Glutamine powder, as ive heard that it helps speed up muscle recovery.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 29, 2008)

I train at 11:30 pm, I've been doing it for years. I have my pwo shake and then eat a small meal about 20 minutes later & hit the sack.


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 29, 2008)

my friend used to do that then one night he died in his sleep.








































































































he was 85 way to young to die


----------



## Elson (Feb 29, 2008)

that was tense...thats ok as long as you have that post- workout meal after..remember your muscles need protein AND carbs to recover


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 29, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> my friend used to do that then one night he died in his sleep.





why do you keep showing this fucking pic? Im not bother by it but just curious, you've showed this like 3 times already if im not mistaken. Do you know this kid?


----------



## NordicNacho (Feb 29, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> why do you keep showing this fucking pic? Im not bother by it but just curious, you've showed this like 3 times already if im not mistaken. Do you know this kid?



I just really like that pic.  You could even say love


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 1, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> I just really like that pic.  You could even say love



 to phedofiles


----------



## Hoglander (Mar 1, 2008)

Nordic's was funny, LOL. Hialeah not so much.


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 1, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> to phedofiles



you're on to me






have you thought about working on dateline?  because you're good


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

Seriously Nordic, you need to stop posting these pictures of yourself.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Mar 2, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> you're on to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As far as im concerned you've showed pics of little kids like 5 times, so my question was serious even if I came across as an asshole.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 2, 2008)

look at that kids body.

who is that?


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 2, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> As far as im concerned you've showed pics of little kids like 5 times, so my question was serious even if I came across as an asshole.



Maybe you should call dateline?  Your on to me


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> look at that kids body.
> 
> who is that?




some kid fromm bb.com its out of controll


----------



## Perdido (Mar 2, 2008)

I couldn't workout then go to sleep right away. I get done at the gym and I'm wired for hours. I guess it's a matter of getting used to doing it.


----------



## fufu (Mar 3, 2008)

It's fine as long as it isn't interfering with how well you can fall asleep at night.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> some kid fromm bb.com its out of controll


Looks like a good pic to photoshop.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

NordicNacho said:


> some kid fromm bb.com its out of controll



one of the more grotesque bods i've seen in some time.


----------



## Perdido (Mar 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> one of the more grotesque bods i've seen in some time.



That would account for about 90% of today's "playstation" sports finatic youth.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 3, 2008)

nice work.  you are a artist


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, you can send it back to the orginal poster at BB.


----------

